

The Top 11 Consumer Review Sites - lawrence
http://www.sexywidget.com/my_weblog/2010/01/a-quick-look-at-the-consumer-review-landscape.html

======
TrevorBurnham
At the risk of stating the obvious: No mention of Amazon? Really?

~~~
lawrence
Yeah, this list was more about pure play review sites. Obviously Amazon pretty
much invented the space.

~~~
lawrence
Google and Yahoo have tons of reviews as well.

